# Projects-in-Waiting



## Hawkeye (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay, DaveH. You asked for machining projects.

Here are a few of the things I have on the go. They kind of got stalled while I built the 7 1/2" rotary table so I could mill some curved slots for these. Then summer happened and I haven't got the itch yet to dive back in.




On the left is a die filer I'm building. It uses a bronze scotch yoke for the oscillations. The two pieces of angle iron are for the table and its mounting bracket. In the meantime, I picked up the Lewis shaper, so I trued the table and bracket on it. I really like the finish a shaper gives.

The big thingy on the right is the R8 spindle for my tool grinder. The lever on the base allows the spindle to tilt away from the wheel for the return to start position, then lock back into place for the next pass. Probably waiting for the snow to fly to really get that going again.

The little L-shaped piece in the front is the mounting arm for a 'Camjack Knurler' I'm designing. That's the only hardware so far, but the drawings are progressing, when I remember to work on it.

Quite often, working on a project suggests another tool I could make to help with the current one. Off we go! Or you guys post something that's just too enticing to ignore. I may have to build some kind of steam engine real soon if you guys don't cut it out.


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 5, 2011)

Hawkeye,

Nice job so far! I'd be interested in the â€™Camjack Knurlerâ€™ Always looking for a better tool.

Paul


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 5, 2011)

A scotch yoke is a block with a slot in it that the crank pin runs back and forth in, raising and lowering the block and the shaft it is attached to. I found quite a few sites on the net. I think it has different motion characteristics than a connecting rod would give. Bronze is, of course, the material. I'm aiming for a 1" stroke. I'll be making a set of adapters to attach pieces of ordinary files to cut on the down-stroke.

You'll have to wait until the knurler is built to see if this design has any advantages. It is in response to comments that the clamp-type knurler works great for aluminum, but couldn't give enough pressure for steel. At that point the name will (hopefully) make sense. When you make up tools, you get to make up new words, too.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 24, 2011)

Rick,

Thanks for the detail on Scotch Yoke geometry. Mine is straight pin-in-slot, no sliding block. It keeps the yoke block down in size. Like the shaper, I'll lube it for each use. Oilite bushings above and below the block.

Mike


----------



## Starlight Tools (Sep 28, 2011)

Hawkeye

Nice work.

I took the liberty of setting up a photo gallery for you so you can show off your stuff.

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?action=gallery;cat=40

Walter


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Walter. I may try to upload a few sometime, but I seem to be spending more time on the computer than in the shop. Even the die filer has been bumped by another project, which I'll document soon.

Mike


----------

